# National Day Fireworks



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anybody know where they set them off on National Day & what time?

Thanks


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Dazcat said:


> Does anybody know where they set them off on National Day & what time?
> 
> Thanks


Id love to know this too....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The best is in abu dhabi. BUT the roads last year were CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I say crazy, I mean C R A Z Y !!!!!!!!!!!! If you are going there to watch them and celebrate with the masses, would suggest driving down the day before and staying at a hotel if possible.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Listen up guys and girls! Forget the fireworks! You get them in any country! The best thing to do for National day is find a nice roadside cafe off Jumeirah Beach Road, then wait for sunset and admire all the locals who dressed their cars extravagantly , and do crazy burn outs and things! Its great fun!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Listen up guys and girls! Forget the fireworks! You get them in any country! The best thing to do for National day is find a nice roadside cafe off Jumeirah Beach Road, then wait for sunset and admire all the locals who dressed their cars extravagantly , and do crazy burn outs and things! Its great fun!


That actually sounds fun too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Listen up guys and girls! Forget the fireworks! You get them in any country! The best thing to do for National day is find a nice roadside cafe off Jumeirah Beach Road, then wait for sunset and admire all the locals who dressed their cars extravagantly , and do crazy burn outs and things! Its great fun!


Same thing every year and it gets very dull. Dangerous driving, no regard for road safety and the noise goes on until the early hours.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You could say the same about Christmas! One day a year the country really shows its pride and I for one really enjoy the spectacle! For sure the roads are busy but I never felt true danger.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Last year there were boys literally hanging out of the car windows going 180 to 200 km an hour. Like young boys! I had only been here for a few weeks and remember thinking how crazy it was. And then once we got closer to abu dhabi it was an absolute mad house. I can imagine men thinking how awesome and women just thinking how dangerous


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> You could say the same about Christmas! One day a year the country really shows its pride and I for one really enjoy the spectacle! For sure the roads are busy but I never felt true danger.


No danger in people driving at twice the speed limit? No danger in driving without proper seatbelts? No danger in children not being strapped in?

Every year there are accidents. Some are lucky just to be hurt, but others die because of such idiocy.
-


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Burj Khalifa are having a big display Thursday evening


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No danger in people driving at twice the speed limit? No danger in driving without proper seatbelts? No danger in children not being strapped in?
> 
> Every year there are accidents. Some are lucky just to be hurt, but others die because of such idiocy.
> -


This happens everyday in Dubai! I have seen national day twice now. Once in Mamzer beach park area and last year on Jumeirah Beach Road, where i'll be going again this year. Cars are not speeding in this areas, just showing off and having fun.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> This happens everyday in Dubai! I have seen national day twice now. Once in Mamzer beach park area and last year on Jumeirah Beach Road, where i'll be going again this year. Cars are not speeding in this areas, just showing off and having fun.


Having been here rather longer can assure you that they speed on Jumeirah Beach Road and the death toll is higher for it. Anyone who has been here a while and has any common sense avoids certain roads all day on 2nd December.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Having been here rather longer can assure you that they speed on Jumeirah Beach Road and the death toll is higher for it. Anyone who has been here a while and has any common sense avoids certain roads all day on 2nd December.


Certain roads being? Please share so I can also avoid

Having only been here for a few months, National Day is all new to me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dozza said:


> Certain roads being? Please share so I can also avoid
> 
> Having only been here for a few months, National Day is all new to me.


Beach Road is the worst, although you will see examples of stupidity all over the place.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Beach Road is the worst, although you will see examples of stupidity all over the place.


I would think that roads where it is possible to get up any kind of speed, ie SZR would be worse, and I personally think that Mamzer was potentially more dangerous, but actually wasn't.

Having been here rather longer can assure you that they speed on Jumeirah Beach Road and the death toll is higher for it. Anyone who has been here a while and has any common sense avoids certain roads all day on 2nd December. 
__________________

Didn't say i had been here for 2 years, just 2 national days. Again personally speaking I don't see the harm in being proud and showing it. Just because Emirati's choose to decorate their cars, rather then donning huge green hats and drinking thier body weight in Guinness doesn't make it more dangerous!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> I would think that roads where it is possible to get up any kind of speed, ie SZR would be worse, and I personally think that Mamzer was potentially more dangerous, but actually wasn't.
> 
> Having been here rather longer can assure you that they speed on Jumeirah Beach Road and the death toll is higher for it. Anyone who has been here a while and has any common sense avoids certain roads all day on 2nd December.
> __________________
> ...


Think your missing the point slightly Bigjimbo!!

Anyway back to the fireworks, what time are they setting them off at the Burj Khalifa on Thursday?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

i think we are having fireworks today as well (Dec 1st) at Burj Khalifa >


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

dazcat said:


> think your missing the point slightly bigjimbo!!
> 
> Anyway back to the fireworks, what time are they setting them off at the burj khalifa on thursday?


10pm


----------



## usmanzafar (Dec 1, 2010)

Dazcat said:


> Does anybody know where they set them off on National Day & what time?
> 
> Thanks


There are lots of events happening all over UAE. Roads / Streets should be filled with decorated cars and bikes and stuff. Also if you want to see Fireworks then Dubai Mall is the best one. See dubai mall website for all the latest activities happening there till 4th Dec for National Day.



Happy independence day to all Expats in uae <3

Cheers!


----------



## shoeb (Oct 18, 2010)

yes i also think so dozza is right after opening this is their first national day if i am not wrong


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The media coverage of actual events is quite poor; couldnt find a single paper mentioning time for fireworks in DXB and AUH


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> The media coverage of actual events is quite poor; couldnt find a single paper mentioning time for fireworks in DXB and AUH


This.

Just spent a good 15 minutes trawling through Gulf News and Time Out Dubai, I can't find a schedule anywhere other than vague mentions of fireworks that may happen somewhere.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> This.
> 
> Just spent a good 15 minutes trawling through Gulf News and Time Out Dubai, I can't find a schedule anywhere other than vague mentions of fireworks that may happen somewhere.


Well duh, isnt obvious? They are doing the fireworks in the evening over by that one place over there, you know the one.... next to that other place... by the tall buildings and that one highway...? Yeah there..... Geez guys, its not rocket science! 

So Ill see you all there tonight!  

/sarcasm


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm thinking of driving across szr and leaving the car at one of the hotels in jbr.. if i can break through the traffic, that is..

another option would be the westin. pretty good views of the palm and atlantis.

driving/being driven to the dubai mall must be a nightmare at this time. i should have spent the day there, and ended up on one of the terraces to see the fireworks.

have a great time everyone, no matter what you're doing tonight.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dozza said:


> 10pm


Well that was a wasted 2 hours.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Did anyone see or hear any fireworks last night? They'd been letting off fireworks in the Media City area in the days leading up to National Day but there was nothing last night - well, I didn't see any!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

didn't see any fireworks over the palm, but had a fantastic night out at the observatory in the mariott


----------

